# Veterans / Military Rebate from John Deere--not!



## CarlMark (Oct 2, 2008)

Interesting that John Deere does not offer a Veteran/ Military rebate on there Sub-Compact and larger tractors. JD is made in Augusta Ga not far from Ft. Gordon but some foreign made tractor companies such as Mahindra do. John Deere should be ashamed. Should we put some pressure on JD with a few letters?
Your thoughts?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not much profit built into them john deere tractors. This is why many of their products are built in China................. :lmao:


----------



## CarlMark (Oct 2, 2008)

As far as I know Augusta,GA. is still in the USA not China.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

CarlMark said:


> As far as I know Augusta,GA. is still in the USA not China.


Yes, but everything there is made in China.


----------



## CarlMark (Oct 2, 2008)

I seriously doubt that EVERYTHING there is made in China. I would like to know how you have so much knowledge regarding the John Deere manufacturing operation or what their profit margin on there equipment is.
The point is that other companies offer a veteran / military rebate and JD "the all American Tractor Company" does not. I also get the impression that you have never served you country in uniform.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

CarlMark said:


> I seriously doubt that EVERYTHING there is made in China. I would like to know how you have so much knowledge regarding the John Deere manufacturing operation or what their profit margin on there equipment is.
> The point is that other companies offer a veteran / military rebate and JD "the all American Tractor Company" does not. I also get the impression that you have never served you country in uniform.


Well, I kinda figured that the smiley faces would indicate a little bit of humor. Thought it would be a giveaway. Not much leeway I guess. My bad. I have no idea how much John Deere makes, but I would assume that they make plenty since I, personally have owned 2 of them, and bought parts for them etc. They ain't cheap and they certainly don't give you any break whatsoever when it comes to service or parts. No discounted or wholesale tractors or tractor parts at john deere! 

Augusta Georgia. That place isn't any different than anywhere else in the country, which is largely full of Chinese made goods. Our shop in Priest River Idaho, has mostly Chinese made tools and equipment in it. It's a leap no doubt, but given the fact that here again, I had the smiley face at the end of that post too, that I was being fairly correctly accurate coupled with a bit of humor. 

Military....... My father (retired) served 20 years in the navy, my two older brothers served as well as myself. 

On a more serious note, because I get a sense of your urgency and frustration here, I feel that they (John Deere) should offer a discount. It would be the American thing to do for sure. Besides, seniors get a % discount at restaurants.


----------

